# Looking for info on L.H. Frost transformers.



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Anybody here has any information on transformers that were made/distributed by L.H. Frost based in Ontario in the 60`s and 70`s ??? Any tech have any info on them ?


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Try ATC-Frost Magnetics , ATC-Frost Magnetics Inc. / Standex Electronics - Complete profile - Canadian Company Capabilities - Industries and Business - Industry Canada 
The name would suggest to me business and ownership changes over the years, perhaps some history is available there. Good luck.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

What are you wanting to know?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

dcole said:


> What are you wanting to know?



These are the transformers that are in the majority of all Pepco made amps.... just trying to find more history, PT and OT specs to compare... and so forth... Get more details on obscure Canadian built amps...

I have lots of Pepco amps... seems I am not the only one... So information has to be out there...

If L.H. Frost transformers were used by one Co. , who else used them? if no one used them, why? what happened to them ? why were they only in Pepco amps???

I'm just curious....


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I gotcha now! Pepco itself seems like a company with no history let alone L.H. Frost. I have attempted my own research to little avail. I have had the 725 model and 801 model amps in the past but never spec'd any of the transformers while I had them.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have several Pepco amps... Ive taken them apart and took pictures of all components. Am gathering information and looking for more.

Seems the son of the creator of Pepco in Montreal still does distribution in the music industry. Hes now in TO and distributes the Brand Stagg... Have not yet confirmed this...


----------

